# Very new to this



## vix2000 (Jan 20, 2019)

I am seriously considering buying in Spain after 30 years of dreaming, and have so many questions I don't know where to begin. I am at a loss where to get advice and information (in laymans terms) and was hoping some of you kind people can point me in the right direction. 

The area we are looking at is the Cadiz area and we are hoping to visit in February to view a few properties and get a feel for the area. However I am reading scary stories of land grab, no building permission, not being allowed to improve or extend properties, not being allowed a swimming pool, thats so far!!!

We also have no idea of the ongoing costs associated with owning a property in Spain, as well as the conveyancing costs.

Am I OK to ask for advice on here or are there other places more appropriate?

Thank you in advance for any advice given.


----------



## Roland_O (Oct 17, 2016)

vix2000 said:


> The area we are looking at is the Cadiz area and we are hoping to visit in February to view a few properties and get a feel for the area. However I am reading scary stories of land grab, no building permission, not being allowed to improve or extend properties, not being allowed a swimming pool, thats so far!!!
> 
> 
> 
> We also have no idea of the ongoing costs associated with owning a property in Spain, as well as the conveyancing costs.



Hi,

Don’t worry, Spain is a modern European country and things are generally well organised here. E.g. who owns what bit of land is centrally registered. 

It sounds like you are English (as I am). If so, just buy a place like you would in the UK, I.e. use a Spanish lawyer to look after you. They will make sure that anything you want to buy is legal and registered properly. You will find lawyers in Spain are much cheaper than the UK.

Some estate agents will charge you the buyer part or all of their fee. Just make sure you understand who is paying the agent before agreeing on a price with a vendor.

Different towns have different planning rules, and yes, some places may not be OK with new pools. You will need to get clear on what is possible before buying. Again your lawyer will help you.

Planning permissions are nothing like as opaque as they are in UK, the rules are written down. If you want to alter somewhere, find a local English speaking architect and ask them was is and is not possible in that town.

It is not expensive to own a place here (by UK standards). Cost will vary from town to town, urbanisation to urbanisation (which is what housing estates are called here). In my experience, local property taxes, water, rubbish etc will come to less than half of UK council tax.

So I am trying to be reassuring. Chill. There are lots of web sites and books that can guide you through this new society. It’s not the Wild West.




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## vix2000 (Jan 20, 2019)

Thank you, it just seemed so simple when I was browsing available properties lol. And thats without bringing the "B" word into the equation!!!


----------



## davexf (Jan 26, 2009)

Hola 

Unfortunately you are more right about Cádiz than Valencia; In Chiclana appox 50% of houses are illegal and they are virtually no urbanisations. The Cádiz province is very large; are looking at a seaside property or more inland? 


There are both good and bad solicitors, some aligned with the estate agents. It is not all doom & gloom but if you buy an illegal house as many do, then there are "hidden" costs of urbanisation. 


There is a local expat association which has a web page giving much more local information so I suggest you browse www.chifra.org - Home and ask questions of locals 


Davexf


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

It is important to realise that after Brexit a non resident will face much higher property tax than at present. This will not be flagged up by your estate agent. So do not rely on information that exists at moment. Many Brits think there will be no change regarding being non residents after Brexit and are in for a big shock


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

To be specific, the "non-res" tax rate will rise from 19% (current rate for non-res, EU) to 24% (current rate for non-res, rest of world) after 29th March, supposing that the UK does actually leave the EU.
Note however, these rates are revised every year, only a few years ago, the rates were much further apart.


----------



## DonMarco (Nov 20, 2016)

Overandout said:


> To be specific, the "non-res" tax rate will rise from 19% (current rate for non-res, EU) to 24% (current rate for non-res, rest of world) after 29th March, supposing that the UK does actually leave the EU.
> Note however, these rates are revised every year, only a few years ago, the rates were much further apart.


Correct 24% for me as a non resident as supposed to 19%. A Grand difference of €24 per year, in my case, for a two bedroomed Finca with underground pool located in 22,000 sqm of land in Andalucia.


----------



## DonMarco (Nov 20, 2016)

kaipa said:


> It is important to realise that after Brexit a non resident will face much higher property tax than at present. This will not be flagged up by your estate agent. So do not rely on information that exists at moment. Many Brits think there will be no change regarding being non residents after Brexit and are in for a big shock


Am I missing something? see my post above.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Overandout said:


> To be specific, the "non-res" tax rate will rise from 19% (current rate for non-res, EU) to 24% (current rate for non-res, rest of world) after 29th March, supposing that the UK does actually leave the EU.
> Note however, these rates are revised every year, only a few years ago, the rates were much further apart.


What tax are you talking about? The annual non-resident tax based on assumed rental income? We've discussed this before, in Andalucia the average is less than €300 a year so the difference between 19% and 24% is miniscule.


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

Alcalaina said:


> What tax are you talking about? The annual non-resident tax based on assumed rental income? We've discussed this before, in Andalucia the average is less than €300 a year so the difference between 19% and 24% is miniscule.


Yes, the non-resident tax. The difference is 5% now, but some years back, under the PP, when I was non res and non EU the difference was more like 10%.

In any case, you cannot say that the absolute charge is XXX in a given region, the amount paid is a national rate applied either on the rent charged or the assumed income derived from the catastral value, nothing to do with the location.

If you have a low catastral value, do not rent out and are talking about the current tax year, the amount could indeed be "miniscule", but in areas where the catastral values have recently been revised, many of them tripled. If to that, you add a difference in tax rates similar to those applicable a few years ago, and that "miniscule" amount could be multiplied by a factor of 6 or 7. 

It may not matter to you, now, but it is only fair to let people know this. When Britain leaves the EU, a large number of Spanish properties will "suddenly" belong to third country citizens. A new (right wing?) government could see that as a nice easy revenue generator....

(I was paying 1,000€ per year during 2013 - 2016, this was not miniscule to me then, and it isn´t now).


----------



## vix2000 (Jan 20, 2019)

Thank you for all the information, I am a little confused now, is this tax for owning a property, and based on what figures, please? I will not be living there permanently nor the whole winter, I doubt, just hopefully very frequent visits over the year.

I am looking at El Puerto de Santa Marina and Chiclana de la Frontera areas, and a small detached with land and pool 10-15 mins from coast. Our initial idea is not to rent but that may change. 

So even if I have a lawyer i would not be certain the property would be legitimate? I have seen ads which say in the process of urbanisation, is that what this means?


----------



## vix2000 (Jan 20, 2019)

I have read up on urbanisation but am still not sure I understand it 100%!!!


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

vix2000 said:


> Thank you for all the information, I am a little confused now, is this tax for owning a property, and based on what figures, please? I will not be living there permanently nor the whole winter, I doubt, just hopefully very frequent visits over the year.
> 
> I am looking at El Puerto de Santa Marina and Chiclana de la Frontera areas, and a small detached with land and pool 10-15 mins from coast. Our initial idea is not to rent but that may change.
> 
> So even if I have a lawyer i would not be certain the property would be legitimate? I have seen ads which say in the process of urbanisation, is that what this means?


Yes, it is the tax that you would pay if the property is not your primary residence. 

If you do not rent it out, the value is calculated on the catastral value. You can ask the vendor or your lawyer about this. 
Spain is currently, slowly, updating the catastral values of all properties, so if, like many, the one for your property has not been updated recently, you can expect it to be updated soon(ish). This could be quite an increase as many had not been adjusted in 30 years.
If you do rent it, you will pay directly the tax on the rental income without any deductions or offsetting of expenses.
As a "worst case" scenario, you could consider paying 24% of the rental value, as this is what you would pay if you rented it out and if the UK leaves the EU during 2019. The best case is that you would pay significantly less (if the catastral value has not been recently revised and you do not rent it out).


----------



## vix2000 (Jan 20, 2019)

Thank you. I'm not intending renting it but I've been looking to come over in Feb and seen lots of rooms to rent on air bnb, is that also taxed at 24%? 

Do they tax the rental income instead of the catastral (I assume thats like our old "rateable value"?) value, or both?


----------



## DonMarco (Nov 20, 2016)

vix2000 said:


> Thank you for all the information, I am a little confused now, is this tax for owning a property, and based on what figures, please? I will not be living there permanently nor the whole winter, I doubt, just hopefully very frequent visits over the year.
> 
> I am looking at El Puerto de Santa Marina and Chiclana de la Frontera areas, and a small detached with land and pool 10-15 mins from coast. Our initial idea is not to rent but that may change.
> 
> So even if I have a lawyer i would not be certain the property would be legitimate? I have seen ads which say in the process of urbanisation, is that what this means?


vix2000, this Forum is a good source for getting general information about life in Spain but I wouldn't take it as gospel on legal questions and you will always get opposing views as you do on any Forum.

Choosing an independent lawyer to represent your interests (not the sellers) is an obvious statement but not as easy to find if your not familiar with the area. I was lucky enough to be put in touch with a Gestor (General manager) with local knowledge who insisted that all legal documents regarding the property were up to date. Anything that wasn't correct or up to date was the responsibility of the seller, including costs. All legal documents were then prepared by a proper lawyer resulting in lower overall costs.

I suggest you talk to recent Expats in your chosen area and learn from their experiences or even get recommendations. I found them to be very helpful and forthcoming regardless.

Here is a good read for starters.

https://www.expatica.com/es/finance/taxes/tax-system-471614/


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

vix2000 said:


> I have read up on urbanisation but am still not sure I understand it 100%!!!


 Do you mean you don't know what an "urbanización" is?
If so, this is what I wrote on another thread a while ago



An urbanización can be 10 houses or hundreds of them.
They can be all houses, all flats or a mixture.
They come with or without a communal swimming pool.
The properties can be as cheap as chips or luxurious and owned by celebrities and politicians.
There maybe communal gardens, there may be individual gardens.
They can be aimed at an expat market or the Spanish buyer or both.
They can be beautiful, ordinary or grotty (although I have to say most I've seen are nice to very nice).
They can be on the outskirts of a town or really in the middle of nowhere.
If they are in urban areas they are probably flats made up of flats
They may be gated or not
They can be built with properties very close to each other or with individual houses in large, leafy plots.

Just as there are thousands of different personalities out there, there are many (probably not thousands) of different types of urbanizaciones, so my advice would be to people new to Spain, if you are offered a house on an urbanizacion/ estate, you might want to consider it, at least from Madrid up. 

photos of urbs/ estates near me
https://www.google.es/search?q=urban...os+el+escorial










https://www.google.es/search?q=urban...ncon+galapagar
In the south I don't know if there is the variety that I've talked about, but probably




Sorry if this isn't what you meant, but it might be useful to someone else anyway!


----------



## Barriej (Jul 23, 2012)

Overandout said:


> Yes, it is the tax that you would pay if the property is not your primary residence.
> 
> If you do not rent it out, the value is calculated on the catastral value. You can ask the vendor or your lawyer about this.
> Spain is currently, slowly, updating the catastral values of all properties, so if, like many, the one for your property has not been updated recently, you can expect it to be updated soon(ish). This could be quite an increase as many had not been adjusted in 30 years.
> ...


This will only apply if we leave with no arrangement, but if we end up like Norway or Iceland you may still claim for expenses as you can now.

Obviously if the Uk leaves with no agreement I can see two things happening.
1. All of a sudden no Brit will be renting out their holiday homes, and stop reporting the income to the Spanish tax authority.
2. And amazingly they will be letting 'family & friends' use their property for no charge. Or at least if they are paid in £ in cash or via a UK bank who is going to know?

Im not advocating either, but Ive already had a conversation with someone who is thinking along these lines.


----------



## vix2000 (Jan 20, 2019)

Thanks. Its definitely not on a complex but it says "located in urbanization , within the PGOU in concrete Arg No. 8, in the process of urbanization", obviously I have searched for this extensively but not found anything useful.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

vix2000 said:


> Thanks. Its definitely not on a complex but it says "located in urbanization , within the PGOU in concrete Arg No. 8, in the process of urbanization", obviously I have searched for this extensively but not found anything useful.


 PGOU is an urbanization plan.
This from Wikipedia



> *PGOU*
> 
> Jump to navigation Jump to search *Plan General de Ordenación Urbana* (or *PGOU*) are the town plans produced by town halls in Spain and agreed to by the various regional governments. There are strict national guidelines for these town plans. Within a PGOU there are various zones showing the density of build and whether the area is designated as residential or commercial. The plans are readily available for inspection at the relevant Spanish town hall, along with the relevant _normativas_ or planning rules for that area. New PGOUs and changes to a PGOU have to be advertised in the local press to allow for residents to be informed and to give them the chance to disagree or complain.[1]


So it's a residential area within an area that has been built on according to a plan laid down by the town hall. People who live in these areas usually have to belong to a community group to decide various things together about common areas or services


----------



## vix2000 (Jan 20, 2019)

So what are the implications of it being "in the process of" for the buyer, please? And if anyone living in this area can give me any info or advice I'd be very grateful.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

vix2000 said:


> So what are the implications of it being "in the process of" for the buyer, please? And if anyone living in this area can give me any info or advice I'd be very grateful.


Well, what it says, that it's in the process and isn't finished. That could mean that a first phase of houses have been built and more building will be added in later months or years. Maybe not all the services are in place like a pool or gardens... Usually roads go in first, but not sure about other things. Maybe it means schools and shops haven't been built. It depends on the size of the project, each one being different. Maybe the local town hall would have details


----------



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

Barriej said:


> This will only apply if we leave with no arrangement, but if we end up like Norway or Iceland you may still claim for expenses as you can now.
> 
> Obviously if the Uk leaves with no agreement I can see two things happening.
> 1. All of a sudden no Brit will be renting out their holiday homes, and stop reporting the income to the Spanish tax authority.
> ...


Yes it would be that old chestnut again of _who's to know and who's going to tell them_.


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Surely the significant difference between an urbanisation and not-urbanisation (if you know what I mean) is legal rather than physical.

Urbanisations have a legal standing and rules and a president and usually fees to be paid for maintenance and so on whereas non-urbanised areas do not.

There are advantages and disadvantages to urbanisations - the disadvantages being as above - rules and fees to be paid, but advantages such as the pool and gardens and common areas will be maintained and, significantly, it is highly unlikely for a dwelling on an urbanisation to be declared non-legal. 

I'm no expert on this never having lived on an urb - but that's my understanding.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

jimenato said:


> Surely the significant difference between an urbanisation and not-urbanisation (if you know what I mean) is legal rather than physical.
> 
> Urbanisations have a legal standing and rules and a president and usually fees to be paid for maintenance and so on whereas non-urbanised areas do not.
> 
> ...


That is right, but the problem is that some entire _urbanizaciones_ were built illegally, mostly in the south of Spain, but not only. Cantabria has its fair share too and I'm sure there are some in Madrid and all parts of Spain, besides the odd house or 2


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

My understanding of "in the process of urbanization" would be that currently the land on which it is built is currently classified as being for some other purpose such as agriculture ("no urbanizable").
The promoter often starts construction "illegally" on land which is not legally classified for construction, but starts the process to change the classification with the understanding / gentleman's agreement / or just plain optimism that the land will be reclassified later.
Sometimes, for example a change in the mayor or the local ruling political party can mean that this change does not happen as expected.
I would find out what classification the land has now and how that will affect the legality of the construction if the plan to reclassify does not go through as expected.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

With so many properties available in Spain, if I were the person who opened this thread and was coming to Spain as a "newbie", I wouldn't opt for an unfinished project or property. I wouldn't do that even now actually.


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

Pesky Wesky said:


> With so many properties available in Spain, if I were the person who opened this thread and was coming to Spain as a "newbie", I wouldn't opt for an unfinished project or property. I wouldn't do that even now actually.


I don't think he is saying that the property is unfinished. I understand that it is the process of classifying the land as "urbanizable" which is ongoing.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Overandout said:


> I don't think he is saying that the property is unfinished. I understand that it is the process of classifying the land as "urbanizable" which is ongoing.


I agree, and I remember reading of cases where, when land on which properties had already been built was reclassified as urban, the property owners were hit with large bills for the local Ayuntamiento to take over responsibility for things like road maintenance, street lighting and rubbish collection.


----------



## Relyat (Sep 29, 2013)

Lynn R said:


> I agree, and I remember reading of cases where, when land on which properties had already been built was reclassified as urban, the property owners were hit with large bills for the local Ayuntamiento to take over responsibility for things like road maintenance, street lighting and rubbish collection.


The land on which our last house was built was classed as "Urbano" with the principal use classed as "Residencial". It was built in 1987.
We bought it in 2014, the previous owner had it for 10 years.

Prior to purchase we checked with the town hall, they said that the house was legal and although the land class was Urbano, it wasn't urbanised; i.e. the road wasn't maintained, there were no pavements or street lights, although we had mains water we weren't connected to main sewers. They said that they would be urbanising the development but couldn't say when that would be, or what the cost would be - but there would obviously be one. In the four years we were there we never heard any more about it. All the neighbours were Spanish, some were in favour and some not.
I know someone who has been subject to this. 2 years ago they were presented with a bill from the council where they live for 12,000 Euro together with notification of an increase in IBI for the privilege, they are still fighting it.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

To the OP - I have a friend who lives just outside El Puerto de Santa Maria, the situation is similar to what Relyat describes. There is no rubbish collection or street cleaning and the "roads" are in a dreadful state. He can't sell the house now, it's got so bad.

If I were you, I wouldn't consider looking at anywhere that isn't 100% complete and fully urbanised. Nonetheless you get a lot for your money in Cádiz province. Your forthcoming visit should make it a lot clearer. Should you venture inland to the beautiful pueblo blanco called Alcalá de los Gazules, let me know and we can meet for a coffee!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Overandout said:


> I don't think he is saying that the property is unfinished. I understand that it is the process of classifying the land as "urbanizable" which is ongoing.


 Yes, that's what I meant by unfinished project.
There's so much "good" out there, why go for something that's unfinished be it flat, house, PGOU, or private housing complex, especially being a foreigner with no experience of living in Spain?


----------



## vix2000 (Jan 20, 2019)

Thank you for all the advise, I will definitely be very wary when I visit. The property is not on a complex but in its own grounds and is all finished and has been lived in but I will be visiting many others. Alcalaina if we visit your area I will take you up on that. Thank you very much.


----------



## vix2000 (Jan 20, 2019)

My next query (sorry) is how do you get a reply from the estate agents? We are looking at properties on Milanuncious, pisos and Idealista. Any we like the look of we are finding out who the estate agent is, and contacting them directly through their websites to try and arrange a few visits during our stay in Feb but we are not getting any replies from any them. Most seem to be based in El Puerto or Chiclana. Am I right to organise viewings in advance or should I do it when I get there? I am aware we only have a week and would have preferred to have some viewings booked in advance.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

For some bizarre reason, agents often don't reply to emails. Try phoning them tomorrow morning.


----------



## vix2000 (Jan 20, 2019)

Thanks, I'll do that.


----------



## vix2000 (Jan 20, 2019)

Me again!!! We now have flights and hotel booked for 10th Feb for a week to have a look at El Puerto de Santa Maria area and view some properties found on Idealista, Milanuncios and Pisos. We were intending telephoning the agents to arrange viewing but have just read that agents make you sign to buy through them and pay around 4% fees. If this is the case the amount we can afford is lowered, is this always the case? 

Also is there anything I should beware of in this description? "segregated plot, registered house and all its papers, on unconsolidated urban land, the house is registered in the property registry"

Thanks all


----------



## davexf (Jan 26, 2009)

vix2000 said:


> Me again!!! We now have flights and hotel booked for 10th Feb for a week to have a look at El Puerto de Santa Maria area and view some properties found on Idealista, Milanuncios and Pisos. We were intending telephoning the agents to arrange viewing but have just read that agents make you sign to buy through them and pay around 4% fees. If this is the case the amount we can afford is lowered, is this always the case?
> 
> Also is there anything I should beware of in this description? "segregated plot, registered house and all its papers, on unconsolidated urban land, the house is registered in the property registry"
> 
> Thanks all


Hola 

This is normally an illegal house; it doesn't mean the house will be demolished although it is possible. In "normal" cases if the house has been built for six years then "administrive silence" applies in that because the authorities have not taken action within the six years they cannot apply to demolish the house. 

There are cases where proceedings have been started but not completed (eight years from start to finish is not unusual). A new law by AUAN means that compensation is payable before demolition but you will not get the full amount. 


Whenever buying a house in Spain you need a good lawyer who can check to make sure the house you choose does not have problems. Remember approx. half of Chiclana is illegal houses; the problem will come when they decide to urbanise the illegal houses as in drinking water sewerage etc. 


Davexf


----------



## vix2000 (Jan 20, 2019)

Thanks Dave this one is in El Puerto and has water and electric. Is it the unconsolidated land bit thats illegal? Obviously if we settle on a property we like we would have a lawyer, but how do you go on when you're looking? We have about 8 to look at, we can't afford to pay a lawyer for every one we look at? I assume the agent isn't going to tell us if its illegal or dodgy lol


----------



## davexf (Jan 26, 2009)

Hola 

Yes unconsolidated land is an illegal property - usually much cheaper than consolidated land. 

ask the estate agent for the land classification and they should tell you. Ask to see a copy of all the bills as this will give you a clue. It is a buyers market so don't be afraid to ask - YOU are in control 


Davexf


----------



## vix2000 (Jan 20, 2019)

Thanks Dave, which bills do we need to see?


----------



## davexf (Jan 26, 2009)

Hola 

IBI = council tax 
water and sewerage may include basura (rubbish) 
Electric 

If they don't or can't supply a copy then it's likely something is wrong or misrepresented 

Davexf


----------



## vix2000 (Jan 20, 2019)

Thanks Dave, Ill make sure to do that, so in the ads do we need to look for properties that are on consolidated land with all correct papers and registered?


----------



## davexf (Jan 26, 2009)

Hola 

You should notice a marked difference in price; if your budget stretches to a legal house then yes it is more preferable. 


Davexf


----------



## vix2000 (Jan 20, 2019)

Thanks Dave its all so confusing, can you imagine being able to sell illegal houses here!!! The price seems about the same except for the really minging ones and I thought thats why they were lower. What a minefield.


----------



## vix2000 (Jan 20, 2019)

I have decided to try and compile a list of essential questions that I should be asking any estate agents. My knowledge is limited to internet reading so if anyone could appraise/make suggestions for omissions I would be very grateful. I would really like to be armed with the correct information before I start looking to avoid time wasting and disappointment. I have come up with this so far.

1.What is the classification of the land? (not sure what it needs to be?)
2.Is it registered with land registry (is town hall registration different)
3.Does it have all the planning permission paperwork?
4.Is the land segregated?
5. can we see the bills for the property (thanks Dave)

“urban land not consolidated approved in the last PGOU” not sure of the implications of this, do I need to be asking a question about PGOU? Also if it says it isn't mortgagable is that run a mile?

Again, thanks for all the help.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

When you get to see the IBI bill for a property, check the valor catastral. If it is higher than the price you would be paying for the property (and depending on when properties in the area were last revalued, it could well be) it is a good indication that you would have potential exposure to what's known as "complementary" transfer tax. That is, you could receive a bill for additional transfer tax some time after the purchase has been completed, because the tax authorities deem the official value of the property to be higher than the price paid. There are other factors involved in calculating the official value, but the valor catastral is a good guide.

Myth busting - Spanish complementary tax | Ábaco Advisers


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Perhaps it should also be considered that if Brexit ever takes place non-EU nationals will be allowed to remain in Spain for only ninety days out of one hundred and eighty and if applying for residency may be asked to satisfy minimum income requirements and have private health insurance.


----------



## DonMarco (Nov 20, 2016)

mrypg9 said:


> Perhaps it should also be considered that if Brexit ever takes place non-EU nationals will be allowed to remain in Spain for only ninety days out of one hundred and eighty and if applying for residency may be asked to satisfy minimum income requirements and have private health insurance.


Mmmmhhh.........Do you mean European?????? I'm a Swiss national (i.e. non-EU) and have the same rights and obligations as an EU national.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

DonMarco said:


> Mmmmhhh.........Do you mean European?????? I'm a Swiss national (i.e. non-EU) and have the same rights and obligations as an EU national.


Ah. But your profile says U.K. moved to Switzerland so an easy assumption to make


----------



## vix2000 (Jan 20, 2019)

Not buying to live in Spain just for extended holidays, and we are taking Brexit into account. I'm assuming that people don't have legal advice for every property they look at, so if theres anyone living in the El Puerto area that has any recommendations for honest estate agents I'd be grateful.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

DonMarco said:


> Mmmmhhh.........Do you mean European?????? I'm a Swiss national (i.e. non-EU) and have the same rights and obligations as an EU national.


Switzerland has a special dea regarding freedom of movementl.

It really doesn't look as if Britain will have a similar one, does it?


----------



## DonMarco (Nov 20, 2016)

Megsmum said:


> Ah. But your profile says U.K. moved to Switzerland so an easy assumption to make


Just wanting to point out that not all Non-EU residents are tarred with the same brush.


----------



## DonMarco (Nov 20, 2016)

xabiaxica said:


> Switzerland has a special dea regarding freedom of movementl.
> 
> It really doesn't look as if Britain will have a similar one, does it?


Just wanting to point out that not all Non-EU residents are tarred with the same brush.


----------



## vix2000 (Jan 20, 2019)

I don't understand any of this lol


----------



## DonMarco (Nov 20, 2016)

vix2000 said:


> I don't understand any of this lol


+1......You're in good company.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

DonMarco said:


> Mmmmhhh.........Do you mean European?????? I'm a Swiss national (i.e. non-EU) and have the same rights and obligations as an EU national.


Isn't that because Switzerland has an agreement with the EU that allows freedom of movement? Which the UK keeps rejecting ...


----------

